# First gun review, Sig P6



## wolverine_173 (May 8, 2013)

links working again


----------



## wolverine_173 (May 8, 2013)

Link is now working


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Nice review... especially for your first one. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ronin11 (Oct 16, 2013)

wolvo: Just watched and you did a great job on the vid; You did very well touching on the various aspects of what most people would be interested in knowing about the P6. Well focused, your voice stayed calm and even throughout, No fumbles on your part. I think the feedramp was changed in '89, but more importantly to talked about what and how the P6 differs from the other guns that you had on hand to compare. The video pointed out that you can put together a 3 holster system for less than $100.00 not to mention the beauty of the single stack grip width vs the double stack...Can't wait to see how the shoting video comes out...Well done...For anyopne interested in a P6, this is a 'must watch'...


----------



## wolverine_173 (May 8, 2013)

ronin11 said:


> wolvo: Just watched and you did a great job on the vid; You did very well touching on the various aspects of what most people would be interested in knowing about the P6. Well focused, your voice stayed calm and even throughout, No fumbles on your part. I think the feedramp was changed in '89, but more importantly to talked about what and how the P6 differs from the other guns that you had on hand to compare. The video pointed out that you can put together a 3 holster system for less than $100.00 not to mention the beauty of the single stack grip width vs the double stack...Can't wait to see how the shoting video comes out...Well done...For anyopne interested in a P6, this is a 'must watch'...


thanks for the feedback, If you guys do like it a thumbs up would be appreciated. And if you want any review on other guns or knives that i have in the videos let me know and ill do it


----------



## wolverine_173 (May 8, 2013)

Feedback is appreciated, if you like it a thumbs up or subscribe would be awesome too and ill make some more vids and try to improve on them. I also have acess to gopro for shooting vids. And friends will let me borrow their guns for reviews and shooting. Including mp shield, ruger sr9, cz, sig p226, ruger gp100 6in barrel and probably some others


----------



## wolverine_173 (May 8, 2013)

Here is a little run and gun from about a year ago. Ill be using a gopro this week and have a much better shooting vid on the way

Sig P6 Target Practice - YouTube


----------



## wolverine_173 (May 8, 2013)

Im gonna shoot the P6 tomorrow and see how accurate I can be. Ill take a pic of the target for you guys, although, im in need to practice, we will see how I do


----------



## wolverine_173 (May 8, 2013)

more shooting

Sig P6 Balloon Range - YouTube


----------



## wolverine_173 (May 8, 2013)

links working again


----------

